# PROGRAMA para circuitos impresos??



## skan (May 31, 2006)

alguien me recomienda un buen programa para realizar esquemas electrónicos ,y que el te saque el circuito impreso para despues imprimirlo en una transferencia, y pasarlo a placa fotovoltaica mediante insoladora...

manejo bastante bien el "proteus isis" si alguien sabe como se hace con ese...agradeceria una breve explicación, ya que no e sabido encontrar esta opción..y tengo todos los esquemas en ese formato de programa

GRACIAS POR SU ATENCIÓN Y AYUDA.


----------



## MaMu (May 31, 2006)

Utiliza el buscador interno es una buena herramienta.

Mira este post, seguro esta el que buscas, hay de todo un poco.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=24

Saludos.


----------

